# drywall master taper issue



## Complete Const (Sep 4, 2015)

I have recently switched to taping with dm bazooka. I was using banjo previously always used dm flat boxes and flushers etc. I am pretty proficient with the zook (i guess lol). My only issue is in between joints if I try to advance tape with the sleeve on zook it tears, i push through by hand and it kind of bends first 1/2 or less of tape. once i get it through it tapes perfectly. Until its time to start a new joint? what am i doing wrong? I clean it ridiculously well and can slide a piece of metal through tape track easily so i don't think its because its not cleaned well. thanks for your help and if its just me being kind of new to zook fell free to tell me lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Your muds to thick dude, Thin it back little more.

Been there myself, Many times, Just a little more water sorts it.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Complete, Cazna is spot on about thinning your mud down. You will be surprised how much this helps. Also make sure your gooser needle isn't set to deep. Try backing it off a tiny bit, it's a touchy adjustment. There is a technique I use where you barely have to use the gooser needle to advance the tape at all. As soon as you cut your last piece of tape immediately run your wheel where your next tape is going to be. The wheel will bring the mud out and the mud coming out will "grab" the tape and feed it out with the mud. There is kind of a sweet spot you will find with practice. Someone else can probably explain this better. Hope this helps.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I would go with ur needle being to deep into the tape!
I have run thick mud and not have that problem!
Or ur blade needs replaced!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Hand taping will solve your issues....:yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If your mud is properly thinned down try this. Just advance the tape enough to clear the housing by maybe a half inch, right after you have cut a previous tape joint. Put the wheel on the wall or ceiling adjacent to the joint you just taped. Now roll the wheel out on the wall for a few inches. It will pop the tape out all the while loading it with mud. No dry spots. Now you are ready to set the bazooka on the next joint.


----------

